# Roller Derby is Back!



## AprilRamone (Jul 24, 2006)

I am a skater with a Roller Deby league called the Rocky Mountain RollerGirls (www.rockymountainrollergirls.com) and I'm sort of the league's unofficial photographer. I've been working on a calendar project this year with my fellow skaters and I just did this shoot yesterday for one of our home teams. They are called the Sugar Kill Gang (not my home team...my rivals!) and so we did sort of a street hoodlum type of scene. I'm amazed by how photogenic some of my teammates are!
1.) Sugar Kill Gang






2.) Sugar Kill Gang Again!





3.) Dita Destoyer #666





4.) Ida Hustler #P1MP





5.) Olive Drinkin' #40oz





6.) Polly Wanna Smack Her #19





7.) Rodeo Redd #24/7





8.) Trixxy Trixster #78





9.) Zoom Zoom Zetta #222


----------



## Corry (Jul 24, 2006)

Sweet pics! I love the sassiness you got in some of these! I think the group shots are my faves, with 3 and 4 and 6 a close second!


----------



## terri (Jul 24, 2006)

The best, and I mean THE best, thing about Roller Derby is the handles you all come up with.... :lmao: 

These are great! The pictures crack me up, as well as the names. 

You haven't told us your handle yet.....  

That's a tough sport; hats off to you! :salute:


----------



## AprilRamone (Jul 24, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> The best, and I mean THE best, thing about Roller Derby is the handles you all come up with.... :lmao:
> 
> These are great! The pictures crack me up, as well as the names.
> 
> ...


 
Haha...I go by Winona Fighter #8.  I am on the Red Ridin' Hoods (our photoshoot wasn't as good unfortunately as I had to run into my spot everytime and couldn't direct as well using the timer!)  

The top skaters in our league also skate as a travel team which we titled the 5280 Fight Club since Denver is the mile high city


----------



## ShootHoops (Jul 24, 2006)

These are good shots. Plus Roller Derby is grrrrreat!


----------



## JTHphoto (Jul 24, 2006)

great shots, these are fun... i like all the attitude that you captured...  i like the first group shot, with the seriousness... i definitely wouldn't want to mess with any of them, much less the whole "gang"...


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 24, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## Alison (Jul 24, 2006)

LOVE this series! This is by far my favorite of the ones you have posted of the calendar work!


----------



## AprilRamone (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks Alison!  This is probably my favorite of the calendar series too.  Actually, probably my favorite of a lot of the work that I've been doing.  I just did another group photo shoot last night with our 5280 Fight Club team and I had to be in the photo, so we'll see how they turned out....


----------

